# Beta on Uncle Buds



## jmrolak (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any good beta on skiing near Uncle Bud's hut? We have the hut reserved in March and are looking for a few nice tours or downhill jaunts for the weekend. Any info on the local terrain as far as avalanche safety, would go a long ways. Any good safe angles for a little fun, areas to avoid, etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The avalanche danger has not been good for that area so far this season, hopefully that will change with the melt/freeze cycle of the spring.
Directly west of Uncle Bud's is Galena Mountain (12,893). It's east and southeast faces have large cirques that tend to slide. Saint Kevin Lake is in the bowl at the base of the southeast cirque, it makes a good tour if you can avoid dangerous run-outs. 
Another option would be to follow the Colorado Trail on a contour around to Galena's south ridge and climbing it to the summit. The entire south ridge is relatively low angle and should provide some nice turns on the decent.
Hope that helps!


----------



## jmrolak (Jul 8, 2008)

That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------

